# New SEAT Exeo: B7-Based Sedan from Volkswagen Group Spanish Subsidiary



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

SEAT is showcasing the new SEAT Exeo at the Paris Motor Show, the car with which the company is making its way into the mid-size saloon segment. Exclusive, elegant and sporty, the new Exeo represents a giant leap in quality for SEAT, whose aim is to explore new markets and widen its already attractive model range.
* Full Story *


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: New SEAT Exeo: B7-Based Sedan from Volkswagen Group Spanish Subsidiary ([email protected])*

Really nice. Would love one in N.A.


----------



## nash_nj (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful car, based on the previous generation of the A4 but 30% cheaper and more aggressive looking... 
Nice move by Seat (VW)


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: New SEAT Exeo: B7-Based Sedan from Volkswagen Group Spanish Subsidiary ([email protected])*

Poor Audi.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: New SEAT Exeo: B7-Based Sedan from Volkswagen Group Spanish Subsidiary (Volksboy)*

It's older model recycling, like the MKIV GOLF in Canada, sold as a CITY GOLF, but at least still a golf, where-as this... u can see for yourself.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: New SEAT Exeo: B7-Based Sedan from Volkswagen Group Spanish Subsidiary ([email protected])*

nice car, the cupra FR is a blast to drive and even the audi a3 pd170 is a monster off the showroom floor. dunno bout a 4 door though.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*

I like this. :thumbup:


----------



## Enchiladas (May 10, 2012)

very A4


----------

